# مقترحات ثانوية لخدمة ثانوى



## asmicheal (8 يوليو 2009)

*مقترحات ثانوية لخدمة ثانوى 

اية رايكم لجذب الشباب لمدارس احد ثانوى 

نستخدم طرق غير تقليدية مثل : 




نظام الكروت : نوزع كروت على المخدومين كل واحد يكتب سؤال او يقترح اقتراح ونفنط الكروت امامهم كالكوتشينة حتى لايعتقدوا اننا نوجههم لحلول معينة ويجيب الخدام على الاسئلة مع تحضير الدرس وسحب المخدومين للدرس كانة استفاضة لاجابة احد الاسئلة 






كيف تكسب المسيح : يمكن استخدام طريقة جورج قرداحى كيف تكسب المليون بترشيح ثم انتخاب بالتصويت لاحد المخدومين الذى يجيب اسئلة ترتب المعلومات المراد توصيلها على هيئة اسئلة يجيب عليها المخدوم ويكمل اجابتها الخادم وتكون الهدايا تصاعدية مستويات لى ملحوظة هنا ان نختار هدايا مناسبة وليست دينية فقط فالجرعة الدينية تكون وصلت بالفعل من خلال الاسئلة مناسبة الهدايا تحفز لمزيد من المشاركة والتفاعل (هدايا تخص الكمبيوتر ومستلزماتة & الموبيل cd العاب افلام مناسبة ) 







يمكن وضع احد الخدام فى محاكمة كشخصية دينية ما لها وما عليها فى ديكور محكمة حقيقية وحكم اللة فى النهاية يصدلر على الشخصية تبعا لما ورد بالانجيل المقدس 


يا رب تنفع هذة الافكار المتواضعة 






اية رايكم نتحرك شوية 


لكن قبل ما اقول لكم افكار جديدة لازم تعرفوا ان كل الافكار حقيقى من ربنا 


وليس شطارة منى 



كمان هى العاب وافكار مستوحاة من افكار موجودة بالفعل لكن عالمية فقط اطورها لتصلح كطريقة عرض للاستخدام الروحى 






وهى لا تغنى ابدا عن تحضير روحى قوى 

ولكنها فقط طريقة عرض مختلفة 


ويجب علينا جميعا مراعاة الا تطغى اى فكرة على حساب الروحانية والهدف الذى نستخدم الفكرة لتقديمة 




زهقتكم بمقدمة طويلة لكنى اعتبرها امانة حتى لاتطغى فكرة على الهدف منها 




اية رايكم فى لعبة الكنز الخفى يمكننا ان نختار اسئلة روحية تتخللها اسئلة شبابية اجتماعية اومواقف لافضل رد او اجملتامل على صورة هادفة كمان طلب حركة رياضية معينة نط جرى 5 مرات حول الملعب بالكنيسة وفى النهاية الكنز يمكن ان يكون ايقونة جميلة تعلق فى الفصل الفائز ككاس بطولة بين فصول ثانوى المختلفة 







كمان لعبة يمكننا ان نجعل بالترشيح من الفصل لشاب او شابة يختارة الفصل كلة يدرس جيدا شخصية غنية من الكتاب المقدس مثل داود او دانيال او بطرس الرسول او يوحنا الحبيب او مريم المجدلية ويساعدة الفصل كلة بالمعلومات والدراسة ويتقمص المرشح الشخصية تماما ونجهز اسئلة عميقة عن الشخصية ويسال المتقمص الاسئلة على طريقة برنامج لحظة الحقيقة و كل 3 اسئلة لها مستوى هدايا ومراقب يحدد هذة الاجابة صحيحة او خاطئة 







كمان فكرة بالنسبة للمجامع المسكونية والامور الطقسية يمكننا اشراك الفصل كلة كل شاب رقم وحين يذكر الاستاذ رقم معين يقوم الشباب بتكوينة مثلا وكان مجمع نيقية سنة ابحثوا بسرعة يالالا كونوا ولزيادة الحماس يكمننا جعلها مسابقة بين فصلين او قسم الفصل الواحد لقسمين لمزيد من التنافس 






اضيف فكرة لو تنفع توجد طريقة جذابة جدا لكن عاوزة حكمة وروحانية فى تنفيذة والايضيع الهدف فى اثناء التنفيذ الفكرة اسمها (ايقونات ) 


بان نحدد قواعد معينة نريد تنميتها 


كذلك ابحاث وتلخيص (بشرط كتابتها بخط اليد حتى لاتنسخ من الكمبيوتر ) 



كذلك فنون متنوعة من اسكتشات وتمثيل و... 



ونحدد صورة معينة القديس العظيم مارمرقص مثلا ب3 احجام 



الحجم الصغير يعنى 1 ايقونة الحجم المتوسط 50 ايقونة الحجم الكبير 100 ايقونة 



ويكون الهدايا مستويات مثلا 1000 ايقونة /500 ايقونة /300 ايقونة 



وتكون لكل مستوى هدايا جذابة معلن عنها بورقة فى يد كل مخدوم بها ايضا 

كيف /قواعد تجميع الايقونات وحتى لا يكون المخدوم ماديا و لكى يعرف ان الهدف ليس تجميع ايقونات وربح عند الوصول للمستوى المطلوب 




يعقد امتحان حقيقى وعميق فى اسئلتة يوضح مدى استفادة المخدوم من الخدمة المقدمة لة وافضل نتيجة فى المستوى هو من يحصل على الهدية فتكون الهدية بعرق جبين المخدوم ويشعر باكتسابها عن جدارة 


مهم جدا الامتحان 




-دة راى الشخصىوحسب ما يرى الخادم فكلها اقترحات يطوعها الخادم حسب الحاجة 



-لى تاكيد اخير ان تكون الهدايا جذابة ومشجعة ومحفزة للتفاعل 


وليس بالضرورة ان تكون دينية






احيانا الهدية تكون محفزة للمشاركة 

هى بالنسبة لى فى الخدمة =كلمة تعالوا وانظروا ما اطيب الرب 

هى مجرد دعوة للحضور انما الحفلة كلها وجمالها وعمقها على اللة الهنا فيما يلى بعض الافكار للهدية الجذابة : 

مستلزمات الكمبيوتر من كى بورد /ماوس /ميكروفونات / سماعة /كاميرا/فلاشة 

مستلزمات الموبيل :كروت شحن /سماعات بلو توس/ميمورى كارد 

ممكن دعوة لخروجة لمطعم لنزهة نيلية لنادى 

اشتراك رحلة او مؤتمر مجانى 

فية هدية مبتكرة وجذابة جدا سمك زينة فى بولة زجاجية انواع السمك التى تعيش بلا حوض فى بولة فقط السمكة الذهبية وسمكة الفيتر الذكر بالوانة الرائعة وكذلك السلاحف المائية 

انواع من النباتات البسيطة الممكن تربيتها فى الظل 

وايضا توجد بيضة صينية بها حبة نبات متسلق ولطيف 

الحظاظات والاساور للبنات للفصل كلة كشعار 

ممكن تى شيرت بلون موحد علية طباعة شعار معين يخص الرحلة او الفصل 

كاس بطولة فى مسابقات يلف على الفصول فى مسابقات شبابية وجادة 

مج يمضى علية كل الفصل كاتوجراف وذكرى ثم يدخل بالسيراميك ليوضع كمقلمة على المكتب 


*


----------



## kalimooo (9 يوليو 2009)

موضوع وافكار رهيبة

شكراااا  asmicheal

يسوع بقلبك دوما


----------

